# My thoughts on taxi industry



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

After driving for Uber 6 months now I have formed an opinion on the taxi compensation debate. I rarely used taxis so this opinion is largely based on discussions with pax.

1. Sunshine Coast pax believe that they have been ripped off with exorbitant fares and really appreciate the Uber difference. 

2. Pax regularly complain about cabs being late, not turning up, drivers rude, smelly, going the wrong way etc. 

Now, if I was to invest say $200,000 for a taxi plate ( or any business for that matter) I would expect a decent return on that investment. 

The absolute best way to butcher your business is to provide crap service and fail to adapt to technology changes. 

Uber has addressed the needs of the modern Pax whereas the taxi industry has hidden behind a monopoly believing they were untouchable. 

Sorry taxi plate holders - your business plan sucked and your customers have voted with their feet (or thumbs in this case!).


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Spursman said:


> After driving for Uber 6 months now I have formed an opinion on the taxi compensation debate. I rarely used taxis so this opinion is largely based on discussions with pax.
> 
> 1. Sunshine Coast pax believe that they have been ripped off with exorbitant fares and really appreciate the Uber difference.
> 
> 2. Pax regularly complain about cabs being late, not turning up, drivers rude, smelly, going the wrong way etc..


1. So they complain about being charged a fare that pays a fair wage to the driver aswell as leaving over enough to cover the cost of the vehicle, maintenance, fuel, rego, insurance, gst, and income tax and some return on investment, so they get an uber who's business model relies on drivers working for sub-minimum wages ones you take all the above costs into account..
of course they are happy with this.

2. you havn't been reading the melbourne forum, or the uber FB comments page, they are constantly whinging about uber service, mainly the playing hide ans seek fishing for no-shows fees, also the telephone calls asking for destinations and sudden cancellations, drive off when the driver spots suitcases, ect. and cars do start to smell once so many hundreds of pa have farted in them over the time, so do desperate uber drivers doing 12 hour shifts.. nothing in that list uber is immune from.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Well you sure are one negative individual. I can't speak for the issues that you say exist elsewhere. Not one negative remark to me about Uber service on the Sunshine Coast, in fact the complete opposite.


----------



## χ²(1) (Jun 1, 2016)

Spursman said:


> I can't speak for the issues that you say exist elsewhere. Not one negative remark to me about Uber service on the Sunshine Coast


Maybe you should be less biased and read about issues that exist elsewhere, so you can make an *informed* opinion.


----------

